# iptable error



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

nach der eingabe eines iptable befehlt, bekam ich ein error

iptables v1.4.21: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.

wobei ein


> ~# modprobe ip_tables
> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod.c:507 kmod_lookup_alias_from_builtin_file() could not open builtin file '/lib/modules/2.6.32-34-pve/modules.builtin.bin'
> modprobe: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Wie war der genaue Befehl? Iptables ist bei Proxmox im Host per default schon geladen. Tippfehler im Script?


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

also ein Ubuntu 14.04
also einerseits ist es schon ein 
~# modprobe ip_tables 
----

~# IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 10.147.42.51 -o eth0 -j SNAT --to 178.193.31.31
-bash: IPTABLES: command not found


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Also ist das in einer VM und nicht im Host?


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

ja genau - ich habe einen openVZ Ubuntu host gemacht


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

also Host ist direkt auf dem Server, dann ist es eben nicht dort sonden in einem Virtuellen Server drinn


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Dann musste die Module vom Host aus der VM erstmal zuweisen. 
Modprobe in ner Openvz VM geht nicht


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

aha ok, und wie geht das?
auf der Proxmox homepage steht das so
https://pve.proxmox.com/wiki/Network_Model#Masquerading_.28NAT.29


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Was Du suchst ist: https://openvz.org/Man/vzctl.8

Dort findest den Part iptables und wie Du der VM die entsprechenden Module zuweist.


----------



## vikozo (17. Dez. 2014)

Danke Sven, da werde ich alt und noch grauer bis ich mit lesen durch bin


----------



## F4RR3LL (17. Dez. 2014)

Du willst ja dabei was lernen  Ich könnte Dir natürlich nun fertige Configs hier hin posten, aber dabei haste null Lerneffekt.
Sonst hättest schon längst rausgefunden welcher minimale Einzeiler in mein iptables Script gehört damit die externe IP ne Variable wird 

Aber ich gebe Dir einen Hinweis zu deinem jetzigen Problem:
der Befehl im Host beginnt mit:

```
vzctl set  hierdieContainerID --iptables hierdeineIPTABLESmodule
```
Lesenswert hierzu ist auch noch https://openvz.org/Man/vz.conf.5

Achja und graue Haare stören viel weniger als man denkt


----------

